# Green Spot Algae Remedies



## mointhehouse128 (Feb 7, 2009)

I had Green Sport Algae for a while, but not that much, then it bloomed a few days ago. Tested everything, and it is all at normal, except for CO2 levels...which is very low. I'm getting my CO2 set up soon, but if anyone knows what else could cause this, please tell me. And if you could give me some treatments to get rid of this GSA. 

I heard Zebra Nerite Snails get rid of this, anyone have a few?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

You mean single cell green algae? Like little hard green circles that are very hard to scrape off?

The Red nerite with the black spots eats this. You will need several.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Zero (or prolonged very low) phosphates always results in GSA proliferation for me...and others...http://aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/2006/03/green-spot-algae.html


----------



## mointhehouse128 (Feb 7, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> You mean single cell green algae? Like little hard green circles that are very hard to scrape off?
> 
> The Red nerite with the black spots eats this. You will need several.


I mean this one: http://bp3.blogger.com/_dLGw_s0RLUw/R3pmLd6ybOI/AAAAAAAABDE/7bLPMjWOTGU/s1600-h/nbnbutd2+001.jpg

and my phosphate test says i have 10 mg/L


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

mointhehouse128 said:


> I mean this one: http://bp3.blogger.com/_dLGw_s0RLUw/R3pmLd6ybOI/AAAAAAAABDE/7bLPMjWOTGU/s1600-h/nbnbutd2+001.jpg
> 
> and my phosphate test says i have 10 mg/L


Ya that's the stuff.


----------



## mointhehouse128 (Feb 7, 2009)

so what could be causing it and what are the remedies?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

vacuum your gravel, there might be excess detritus. I have it on some of my more mature plants, I just leave it. If its the same stuff as mine it rubs off easy with the fingers.

Could have been the change in CO2.


----------



## mointhehouse128 (Feb 7, 2009)

BettaBeats said:


> vacuum your gravel, there might be excess detritus. I have it on some of my more mature plants, I just leave it. If its the same stuff as mine it rubs off easy with the fingers.
> 
> Could have been the change in CO2.


Mine doesn't easily wipe off though?


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

The only way to get rid of this permanently is through lots of water changes, regular addition of fertilizers and diligent removal of the algae. One of my planted tanks went through it when it was first setup and after about a month I managed to get rid of it all without too much work. Once the plants took over it didn't come back. Now the same tank has it again because of a few problems with lighting and other parts of the tank and Im trying the same remedy. This time it seems worse though.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

is it prolific? as in, is it taking over the tank or does it just appear in the tank?

I have the same stuff and I just leave it. I do have gobies that will nibble on it. But Algae is in all tanks.

Also - your light bulbs. Are they old?


----------



## mointhehouse128 (Feb 7, 2009)

Nope got new ones 2 weeks ago, good light in fact, and it is starting to take over the Java Fern and Anubias....and it doesnt look like speperate dots on some leaves...it looks like a layer of green.  It is starting to grow on some cryptocorne wendtii


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I know that crypts and especially anubias are prone to algae build up on their leaves. Are you doing partial water changes daily?


----------



## mointhehouse128 (Feb 7, 2009)

BettaBeats said:


> I know that crypts and especially anubias are prone to algae build up on their leaves. Are you doing partial water changes daily?


Now I do, and I got some new plants from jamesren, it's starting to clear on the java fern and anubias...


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

mointhehouse128 said:


> Now I do, and I got some new plants from jamesren, it's starting to clear on the java fern and anubias...


You can detect a difference in the amount of algae on your plants between 11PM last night and 4PM today?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr Fishies said:


> You can detect a difference in the amount of algae on your plants between 11PM last night and 4PM today?


I'm purposely growing green hair algae in two tanks. In one tank I got an extension of fully one inch over night right after I fed to enduce the algae at lights out using a vitamin and mineral concauction I'm experimenting with. So far it's excellent at growing this specific sort of algae and blocking the others out.


----------



## mointhehouse128 (Feb 7, 2009)

yes i can....I watch very closely and remember how it looked the day before. 

and i don't want that mush algae in my tank, just wanna get rid of most


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

AquariAM said:


> I'm purposely growing green hair algae in two tanks. In one tank I got an extension of fully one inch over night right after I fed to enduce the algae at lights out using a vitamin and mineral concauction I'm experimenting with. So far it's excellent at growing this specific sort of algae and blocking the others out.


I wish I'd known you were growing the stuff. I had a huge and undesired amount of it grow in a grow out tank that used to be a planted tank. I just threw out at least a pound of it. I've been drying out another large portion to see if I can make it palatable to any of my fish with garlic and other stuff.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I can see that growth of some algae types would be detectable, but I am surprised that without any mechanical removal or addition of Excel/H2O2 that a decline in GSA (not long "strand" algae) could be observed.

Either way, if it's declining, keep doing what you're doing.


----------

